# ipw2200 only receives a few bytes

## antares2001

Hello!

I have a problem with IPW2200 on my gentoo machine:

I do the following:

```

modprobe ipw2200

iwconfig eth1 essid network key <mykey>

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

```

And I receive an IP address by the router's dhcp server. Then I do a ping and receive DUP packets. When I do, for example, a 

```

emerge coldplug  (or whatever)

```

I receive some 4-6 kBytes and then it freezes downloading. I cannot ping anything in my LAN nor in the internet.

A new

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

```

also freezes and dmesg tells me that the dhcp-server timed out.

When I unload the module ipw2200 with rmmod and do the above again, I can receive some kBytes again and the freeze appears again.

This ONLY happens with gentoo (now kernel 2.6.10 gentoo-dev-sources, but happened with 2.6.9 too), while a live CD like kanotix or SuSE Pro 9.2 works perfectly.

Any help or idea how to solve this?

Thank you in advance.

----------

## antares2001

forgot to say: I have tried various ipw-packages, and am now using ipw2200-0.21

I have activated all cryptographic options in kernel (tried with one, two, ...)... perhaps something in the kernel?

----------

## antares2001

No clue?!

----------

## dnas

maybe try to config this file /etc/conf.d/wireless in something like that -->

```

essid_eth1="ACCESSPOINTNAME"

key_ACCESSPOINTNAME="s:KEY enc open"

preferred_aps=(" ACCESSPOINTNAME " )

channel_eth1="1"

```

grtz sand

----------

## antares2001

Hello!

Thank you first of all.

Hmmm... I had that but it seemed to me when I then do /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start it doesn't count those values. iwconfig shows empty conf on eth1

Can you perhaps shortly post an overview on how to correctly configure wireless lan (just which packages, conf-files, ...) since I don't exclude the opportunity that I forgot something.

I used several howtos but none worked right so I decided to enter the commands by hand every time after boot. But I then have this problem as described above.

----------

## antares2001

DMESG says:

```
ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 0.21

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ICMPv6 NA: someone advertises our address on eth1!

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

eth1: duplicate address detected!
```

But there is no other client that has the IP address given by the router... What is that with ICMPv6...? Can I deactivate this thing with IPv6? Perhaps that makes it brake down?[/code]

----------

## theBlackDragon

I have a similar problem, there's on way I can trusts this driver, it just drops out at random intervals and then I have to rmmod/modprobe it.

When I ping after it has reloaded the ping reply looks like this:

```
# ping -c 4 www.google.be

PING www.google.akadns.net (66.102.9.99) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 66.102.9.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=239 time=236 ms

64 bytes from 66.102.9.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=239 time=237 ms (DUP!)

64 bytes from 66.102.9.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=239 time=245 ms (DUP!)

64 bytes from 66.102.9.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=239 time=255 ms (DUP!)

64 bytes from 66.102.9.99: icmp_seq=3 ttl=239 time=173 ms

64 bytes from 66.102.9.99: icmp_seq=3 ttl=239 time=174 ms (DUP!)

64 bytes from 66.102.9.99: icmp_seq=3 ttl=239 time=176 ms (DUP!)

64 bytes from 66.102.9.99: icmp_seq=3 ttl=239 time=178 ms (DUP!)

64 bytes from 66.102.9.99: icmp_seq=3 ttl=239 time=180 ms (DUP!)

64 bytes from 66.102.9.99: icmp_seq=4 ttl=239 time=150 ms

64 bytes from 66.102.9.99: icmp_seq=4 ttl=239 time=151 ms (DUP!)

--- www.google.akadns.net ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 3 received, +8 duplicates, 25% packet loss, time 2999ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 150.943/196.358/255.197/37.186 ms
```

Tihs is what dmesg says:

```
ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 0.21

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 0.21

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.

ipw2200: failed to send ASSOCIATE command

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 0.21

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

```

----------

## Silver Surfer

This might help.  I am not home to test it out, but I am in the same boat as you guys with my ipw2200.  If anyone can test this out to see if it works, let us know.

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=280059

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *Silver Surfer wrote:*   

> This might help.  I am not home to test it out, but I am in the same boat as you guys with my ipw2200.  If anyone can test this out to see if it works, let us know.
> 
> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=280059

 

Getting rid of ipv6 won't work I'll wager as it wasn't compiled into my kernel to start with...

I really got fed up with this problem so I did a make clean in my kernel source, recompiled the kernel and recompiled the ipw2200-0.19 which works a lot  better than bot the 0.21 and 0.22 drivers...

----------

## jlward4th

I am having the same problem as theBlackDragon.  I wonder if it's related to the wireless router I am using because I don't think I have this problem at work.  I am using a Linksys WRT54GP2.  There must be some part of our configuration or wireless router that's causing this because there doesn't seem to be a large number of people reporting this issue.

If I enable debugging (modprobe ipw2200 debug=255) then I get this message repeatidly:

 *Quote:*   

> ipw2200: U ipw_wx_get_essid Getting essid: '6550_UMBER_CIRCLE'
> 
> ipw2200: U ipw_wx_get_rate GET Rate -> 54000000
> 
> 

 

Not sure if that's normal or not.

----------

